# Yay! New bottle babies!



## Rose N Lynne Farm (Feb 23, 2012)

Okay so I don't raise sheep usually, only goats. Our friend raises hundreds of sheep, and this is what I would call her lambing time. Well she already has a lot of babies that have been rejected so we offered to help, she gave us two lambs to bottle feed for a month! One is a little over a week old, her name is Sadie, and the other one is three days old, and her name is Alice. I will have to post pictures later today as I am home sick. Sadie is drinking a bottle and a quarter at each feeding, and Alice is drinking 2/3 of a bottle. I will definatley get pictures up soon! I just wanted to share! 

Thanks for looking - EmmaDipstik


----------



## dreamriver (Feb 23, 2012)

yea,  picture please

hope you get to feeling better


----------



## Rose N Lynne Farm (Feb 25, 2012)

Okay so I got these photos yesterday but our internet was really slow so I couldn't post them. But here they are!

Alice






Sadie





Alice





Sadie





Alice





Their not the best photos, but it was very windy and muddy so yeah.


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 25, 2012)

CUTE!!!!  Thanks for the photos


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Feb 26, 2012)

Very cute.


----------

